# [SOLVED] Problem with GeForce 9600 GT



## MrCrowly (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi,
Yesterday, I bought the new GeForce 9600 GT 512MB GDDR3 and tried to install it, but something weird happened... First of all, my PC specs:

PSU: G-PRO P-4 500W ATX12V (DR-B500E)
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-945 GCMX-S2
Ram: 2GB
Processor:Intel Core2Duo E4500
Previous card: GeForce 8400 GS 256MB (to 512)

Anyway, I did everything as usual, just unplugged my old card and plugged in the new one. I should note that at first, I didn't connect it to PSU, because I never had such powerful cards and all I had to do is just plug em into the motherboard... Also, I didn't uninstall the old drivers, as I never did that before, I was always uninstalling the old drivers after I installed the new ones. And yes, I cleaned them with the Driver Cleaner, so there is no way it has something to do with it.

The problem is, that when I turned on the PC after I plugged the new card (and haven't plugged it to PSU), the PC turned on, the processor fan was spinning for a second and stopped, but the PC kept working as usual, It just didn't boot anything and my monitor said there was no signal.

After discovering that I also needed to plug it to PSU, I thought that this problem was solved, but the same thing continued: the fan was spinning for a second and stopped. The PC was turned on, but didn't boot anything.

Then I though that it would be best to leave it to the guys at the shop to just install it for me and that I should just plug the old card back... but guess what, the same problem continued... I even tried to take out the card and plug the monitor to the motherboard.. unfortunately, it changed nothing... Oh, I should also mention that the green light on the motherboard is actually turned on and it doesn't seem like it's busted...

I don't really understand what's the problem here, so if anyone could please help me with that, I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Problem with GeForce 9600 GT*

Let me start by saying that even if you had plugged the power connector in I don't think your power supply is up to task of running that card. The card needs a minimum of 26a on the 12v rail and from what I could find out about your PSU it only has an 18a 21v rail.
You need to invest a quality built 600w or better. See the PSU Info link in my sig for recommended units.

Now, there's a chance that the PSU is dead, but let's try a couple of things first.

Are you getting any beeps?

One question before we get started. Did you make sure to ground yourself to the bare metal of the PC case to discharge any static electricity before working inside the PC?

With the monitor connected to the onboard VGA, unplug the power cord from the wall outlet. Then remove the battery from the motherboard. Now find the CLRTC of Clear Cmos jumper on the motherboard and move it from the default pins (usually pins 1-2) to clear CMOS pins (usually pins 2-3). Leave it there for about 15 secs then move the jumper back to the default pins. Reinstall the battery, plug in the power cord and turn on the PC. If it POSTs you'll need to enter the BIOS and load setup defaults.

If still no POST then I would try another PSU.

Also try reseating your ram and double checking all the connections.

Post back with your progress and any questions you might have.


----------



## MrCrowly (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Problem with GeForce 9600 GT*



mattlock said:


> Let me start by saying that even if you had plugged the power connector in I don't think your power supply is up to task of running that card. The card needs a minimum of 26a on the 12v rail and from what I could find out about your PSU it only has an 18a 21v rail.
> You need to invest a quality built 600w or better. See the PSU Info link in my sig for recommended units.
> 
> Now, there's a chance that the PSU is dead, but let's try a couple of things first.
> ...



Thank you for posting! Yes, in fact, I have a few questions on this... First of, my english is not fluent, so I didn't quite understand a few things.. And I'm also not really a pro in PCs, just a roockie  What I did is took a photo of my PC from the inside and if you could, just tell me what should I plug or unplug.

What I understood from your post is that I have to connect the monitor to the motherboard, but I don't really know where's this motherboard battery... And the rest was actualy like chinese for me.. T_T Sorry for the trouble though, I just don't know what to do... T_T

EDIT: about the bips - no, nothing, I just hear the PC's sound, folowed by a a few short sounds from the dvd-rom (that's usual) and that's it, the sound of the PC is there, but nothing happens at all. And I never work with the PC when it's plugged to electricity, I have a bad childhood memory from getting electrified, so I'm not gonna touch it when it's on, even if I'm wearing an astronaut suit ><


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Problem with GeForce 9600 GT*

The battery is located in the lower right hand corner of the motherboard.

Go to the Gigabyte website and download the motherboard manual. Look for the section on clearing the CMOS. It should point out exactly where the jumper you need to move is located on the motherboard.

http://www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2521

BTW, what country are you in?

EDIT:

I just downloaded the manual. The directions for removing the battery are on page 24 and the directions for using the CLR_CMOS jumper are on page 28.


----------



## MrCrowly (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Problem with GeForce 9600 GT*

Well, I took out the battery for now. I found the pins, but I can't tell which is which (1-2, 3-4... ). I'll take a close shot of them, so you could just edit the image and mark me what pins should I plug and unplug



As you see, I took out the battery and as I understand, the pins are those things right beneath it. But I don't see where should I switch them to...

Oh, btw, I'm currently in Israel, but was born in Ukraine >< So, I'm actually russian


----------



## MrCrowly (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Problem with GeForce 9600 GT*

Anyways, thnx a lot for your help, I just called my repairman and I'm taking the PC to him, he'll deal with it. If anything, I would probably ask more questions later, but thank you very much for your help so far and sorry for the trouble. I'll post the outcome as soon as I'll come.


----------



## MrCrowly (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Problem with GeForce 9600 GT*

Ok, I'm back and it's all fixed! The funny thing is when I came to him and we plugged in the PC, it actually worked! I think the battery trick worked >< So we just installed the card and now everything is perfect, but mostly thanks to you mattlock ^^ Thank you so much for your help! ray:
Oh, and the fan wasn't spinning because I have dual core, and the guy said that the fan actually spins only when the proccesor is overheated.

Anyways, thanks again!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Problem with GeForce 9600 GT*

Well I'm really glad to hear that your got it running. I have a couple of recommendation though.

First, you should keep an eye on your temps to make sure that system is staying cool enough. Even with a Dual Core the processor heats up fast enough that the CPU fan should come on when the system begins to start.

Second, if you are still running the same power supply. I highly recommend that you replace it with a higher quality unit. The minimum power requirements for the 9600GT is a 400w power supply with a minimum of 26amps on the 12v rail. I believe your power supply only has an 18a 12v rail, and it won't handle the load of running that card for very long. The bad thing about power supplies is when they die the are capable of taking the motherboard, cpu, or any other piece of hardware out with them.

You can find the power supply specs on a sticker on the side the power supply. 

I'm glad I could help and your thanks is much appreciated. Feel free to post here at TSF anytime. We are always happy to help. :wave:


----------

